# Tape tech finishing knives



## Hagren21 (Feb 16, 2016)

Has anyone used the new tape tech finishing knives and if so what did you think?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

They work great but very cheaply made...don't drop it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Any further comments on these?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gzdY5gBoNU


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got the similar one different brand they are pretty good 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Aussie. What brand have you got? I was trying to track down some Beroxpert ones with no success in AU. I contacted them direct and they told me that the TapeTech ones are Beroxpert but a different colour. So I will probably give the TapeTech ones a go.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I have the 24" 14" 10" and 7". You must get the pole...they are great tools. don't walk..run and get them!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I got the bero expert I'm sure they are exactly the same 
Try find an Australian distributor then ask them what shops in Aus stock them that's what I did with these and my nela trowel 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

gazman said:


> Any further comments on these?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gzdY5gBoNU


Hey Gaz,
I have the Beroxpert 18" and really like it for skimming walls. I do enough skimming of whole rooms that I'm considering getting a larger one, as well.
I don't use it for anything else, though.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, much appreciated.


----------



## mikon (Aug 10, 2017)

*I've made a video with my experience. GOOD stuff!*

https://youtu.be/oU_jtDK3PXM

A LOT FASTER I CAN TELL!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

mikon said:


> https://youtu.be/oU_jtDK3PXM
> 
> A LOT FASTER I CAN TELL!


We can spread the mud out with hawk and trowel faster than rolling. And we can use much thicker mud to boot.


----------



## mikon (Aug 10, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> We can spread the mud out with hawk and trowel faster than rolling. And we can use much thicker mud to boot.


That's something what I'm trying to get to. Using trowel and hawk. I've done a skim-coating twice this way. And... I just can't get use to it.. Mess all the way around.. need to practice


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The trowel or knife is not faster than the other. What's more important is who is holding it. Wasting time arguing about the method is better spent performing.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> The trowel or knife is not faster than the other. What's more important is who is holding it. Wasting time arguing about the method is better spent performing.


I think it is knife, trowel, or ROLLER, that we are discussing here. Roller has it's place if one wishes to apply a thin coat and blade remove all excess. Or to roll out a base for certain 'Old Timey" stomp brush textures. But as far as a thick skim on entire ceilings and walls, it lags behind a trowel or knife. I prefer a knife for drywall finishing over a trowel. Although many prefer a trowel for hand finishing. But for spreading massive amounts of mud plaster style over a wall or ceiling, the trowel seems better suited, providing the worker knows how to use a hawk and trowel.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> providing the worker knows how to use a hawk and trowel.


I use a hawk & trowel when I do any plaster work and I like it. But, let's be honest, I am no plasterer! I do okay with the hawk & trowel, but I like the Beroxpert knife (Tape Tech Finishing Knife) to smooth the walls after I've applied the mud! :thumbsup:
It's a great way for a hack like me to make it look like I know what I'm doing! :whistling2:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

I also like the TT knives! The pole is a key part of the system. The guy in the video is working more than he should. The pole would have made that job 3x easier. The pole keeps the blade at a perfect angle, you can get it down to almost a 0-degree angle, and take almost no mud...just smooth out the mud you put on. The way the blade flexes on the apex of the body is truly amazing! Give me a 18" roller and 24" TT blade


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Cletus! I don't have the pole yet, but sounds like I ought to get one. :yes:


----------

